# Gun shops near Cincinnati?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I plan to purchase my first handgun in the next few weeks (probably a Glock G21sf or G17). My wife and I will be going to the range to shoot a few different guns before making a purchase. However, I have read that the range that we are going to my not be the best place to make a purchase. Any suggestion in the Cincinnati area? Bass Pro? Thanks!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Try: http://www.kylesgunshop.com/ The website lists both in stock, at least for now.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I 2nd Kyles


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There's a shop (can't recall name) in Sharonville where Cin./Day. and rt. 42 splits. It's on the Cin/day. side right at the railroad tracks.
They probably can help you out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Loveland Shooter Supply

One Shot

Target World


In that order...


----------

